# Cuidadín con Lagun Aro.



## atman (15 Feb 2008)

Lagun Aro es una compañía aseguradora que pertenece a Mondragón Corporación Cooperativa que atiende tanto a particulares como a empresas. Bien, tengo un amigo que trabaja atendiendo los siniestros de sus asegurados y me dice que Lagun Aro no paga. Por lo visto a él no le han pillado mucho, pero me dice que conoce otros gremios que trabajan mucho para la compañía y que lo están pasando realmente mal.

Conozco a alguien que trabaja en la compañía y voy a ver si me confirma todos estos datos. Así que de momento es sólo un aviso a navegantes.

Y me surge una duda: ¿qué pasa con los ahorros de aquellos que han suscrito planes de ahorro con una aseguradora que quiebra? ¿hay algún tipo de garantía? ¿son fondos independientes de lo que suceda en la compañía?


----------



## Bilbo_burbu (15 Feb 2008)

*Bulo*

Esto es bulo, porque yo cancelé el lunes pasado un seguro de ahorro que tenía con ellos, y este miércoles a las 9:00 tenía la pasta en mi cuenta.

Vale que era poca pasta, pero no he tenido ningún problema.


----------



## Syndark (15 Feb 2008)

Ostia! Que sera lo siguiente!!! pedirte 100.000 euros asi por la cara para hacer dios sabe que con ellos??? xD


----------



## The Cool Spot (15 Feb 2008)

Lagun aro es la aseguradora de la Caja Laboral Popular. Segun mi estrecha vision del tema, esta caja está hasta las trancas de hipotecas subprime de cosecha propia, como supongo casi todas (ya he contado alguna vez de familiares y conocidos subprimos que alli les daban hipoteca sin ningun problema, eso si hace varios meses, no se como estara la cosa ahora). No sabia nada del tema de los pagos de siniestros, pero no me extraña nada. Yo hace tiempo que saque mis ahorros de alli, dejando solo lo justo para las domiciliaciones y procurando no tener nunca mas de 3000 euros en la cuenta corriente, cuando se acerca paso 2000 a alguna cuenta de otra entidad.


----------



## Bilbo_burbu (15 Feb 2008)

¿Crees que la Laboral no es fiable?


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2008)

A ver, no confundamos los términos. La caja laboral y Lagun Aro son dos cooperativas y ambas están integradas dentro de MCC, Cooperativa Mondragón, y tienen estrechos vínculos comerciales. Pero son cooperativas distintas e indipendientes, hasta donde yo sé. Así que los problemas de una no tienen por qué afectar a la otra.

Yo desconozco la situación de la Laboral. Según la tabla de Azkunaveteya, la tasa de morosidad de la Laboral es del ,93%, que es un 35% más que el de la BBK, pero un 50% inferior al de otras entidades como Caja Sol. Así que ahí anda. Sinceramente, creo que puede estar más pillada la Kutxa que la Laboral.

Respecto a que es un bulo, lamentablemente, no lo es. Y digo más: por lo que me cuentan, tambien los peritos están negros porque están cobrando tarde y mal y les van dejando algunos trabajos. Tambien me dicen que, por lo visto, los últimos trabajos ya se están liquidando con más normalidad, aunque quedan pendientes cosas de atrás. Lo que no me han explicado es el motivo ¿déficit de explotación? ¿mala gestión de tesorería? ¿mala tramitación de los siniestros?

Y respecto a que pediste tu dinero y te lo dieron, esa es mi pregunta: ¿los fondos que se destinan a ahorro e inversión están separados de los fondos de la compañía? Yo entiendo que sí y que aunque la compañía arrastre déficits de explotación en las coberturas de los seguros eso no tiene por qué afectar a los fondos que gestionan en ahorro e inversión... pero es que no las tengo todas conmigo.


----------



## The Cool Spot (15 Feb 2008)

atman dijo:


> Yo desconozco la situación de la Laboral. Según la tabla de Azkunaveteya, la tasa de morosidad de la Laboral es del ,93%, que es un 35% más que el de la BBK, pero un 50% inferior al de otras entidades como Caja Sol. Así que ahí anda. Sinceramente, creo que puede estar más pillada la Kutxa que la Laboral.



Estoy de acuerdo en que son empresas distintas con contabilidades distintas, pero al ser del mismo grupo es muy probable que la "relajacion" en ciertas normas no escritas haya sido similar. En cuanto al casi 1% de morosidad. Nos quieren vender que es un porcentaje razonable o incluso por debajo de lo normal, pero no es y no puede ser asi. Supone perder lo que se iba a ganar con la operacion. Si vemos todos los creditos concedidos, como un unico credito a euribor+1%, y suponiendo que el formalizar la operacion no supone gastos, ni de alquileres de locales o edificios, ni de suministros, ni de personal... , en realidad no se gana nada, pero como esos gastos existen en realidad se pierde. Tambien es cierto que las entidades bancarias no solo viven de prestar, aunque en los ultimos años asi pareciera, y promediando unas cosas con otras o ganan menos que años anteriores o, si pierden, la perdida sera muy pequeña, pero es para estar, como poco, "al loro".

Aun asi te doy la razon en que no sera de las mas pilladas, las cajas del mediterraneo (todo aquello esta resultando casi surrealista) estaran mucho mas pilladas, y la kutxa con sus aventuras por murcia y alrededores, pues tambien.

Yo de todas formas es que ultimamente, todo lo que huela a cajita, es que me apesta. Esperemos por el bien del pais en que todo sean paranoias mias de estos cuatro pirados que frecuentamos burbuja.info.


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2008)

Insisto en que no lo sé, pero yo creo que la Laboral no andará tan mal. 

Primero, asumes que consigue el dinero al euribor y lo presta al euribor más uno. Pero no es cierto. La laboral hace un poco las veces de banca ética y tiene uno núcleo de clientes muy fieles que depositan su dinero en la institución sin importarles en exceso la rentabilidad que obtienen. A su vez la caja no afronta grandes operaciones de riesgo ni pelotazos, o no debería si te fias de normas de conducta.

Pero además siendo del grupo gestionará una buena parte de la tesorería del resto de empresas de la Corporación, donde, que yo sepa no hay inmobiliarias, ni constructoras. Creo que sí hay alguna promotora. Y creo que Eroski tambien ha acometido proyectos inmobiliarios en el Pais Vasco. Por ejemplo, el Polígono Garaia, es suyo, pero es que está ocupado tambien por las empresas del grupo y algún cosilla del Gobierno Vasco. Pero desde luego el núcleo de la actividad de la Corporación no es la construcción y menos la residencial. Ciertamente se van a ver afectadas por la crisis, pero no en mayor medida que el resto.

El problema de Lagun Aro debe de ser una pésima gestión. Y algo parecido pasa en otras empresas de la Corporación, pero desde luego no en todas.


----------



## fuentesss (15 Feb 2008)

atman dijo:


> El problema de Lagun Aro debe de ser una *pésima gestión*. Y algo parecido pasa en otras empresas de la Corporación, pero desde luego no en todas.



Totalmente cierto.

Hace unos meses contrate un seguro de vida y me dijeron un precio, cuando lo fui a contratar era bastante mas caro, aun asi lo contrate por que mas o menos me salia en todos los sitios igual.


----------



## atman (16 Feb 2008)

Bueno pues hoy he hablado con mi contacto en LagunAro y me dice que aunque pueda haber problemas puntuales, en general, no le parece que esté habiendo ningún problema de pagos. Aunque me matizó que "eso no significa que las cosas vayan bien, pero vamos, que en todas partes cuecen habas y la nuestra no es la peor".

Respecto a lo que dice fuentes, lo que te ha pasado es debido, casi seguro, a la política de retribución a los comerciales. El comercial tiene que cubrir objetivos y eso implica vender pólizas. Si para venderlas te tiene que aplicar descuentos que no vienen al caso, pues te los aplican. Claro que luego, al formalizar la póliza, te puedes encontrar con que la compañía te dice que el presupuesto es incorrecto.

Lo más grave es que muchas veces te aplican descuentos indebidos y nadie dice nada. Conclusión: las primas no cubren los siniestros. Pero esto al comercial no le importa.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Feb 2008)

la laboral, justo hoy la suben en ratings:


http://www.fitchratings.es/
15/02/2008 - Fitch Affirms Spain´s Caja Laboral at IDR ´A+´; Outlook Stable


----------



## atman (19 Feb 2008)

Pues lo que decía, no será ninguna joya, pero mal tampoco parece que tenga que andar. Aunque tampoco te fies en exceso de las agencias de rating.


----------



## atman (3 May 2010)

Retomo este hilo para que se vea que hace dos años ya avisé de lo que se venía con LagunAro. Como en el resto de zombies, la compañía ha ido aguantando y tapando todo lo posible, haciendo todo tipo de campañas para intentar recuperar algo... Pero ahora, dos años despues, parece que la cosa no da más de sí. Me comentan que la dirección ha enviado una nota interna a los cooperativistas comunicándoles la grave situación de la compañía. "Se habla" de que han perdido la cobertura por re-aseguro, he preguntado si ha sido por impago, pero no me han sabido contestar. Tambien "se habla" de congelar retribuciones, de pedir pasta a los socios, de que los siniestros no se atienden y si se atienden no se pagan, etc. En fín, que la cosa está muy malita. Perder el re-aseguro, según entiendo yo, significa que cualquier siniestro tiene que ser pagado íntegramente por LagunAro.

Y yo vuelvo a preguntar lo que ya pregunté hace dos años ¿que pasa con los planes de ahorro que la gente tenga allí? ¿pierden ese dinero? ¿existe un fondo de garantía?


----------



## kaxkamel (3 May 2010)

lagun-aro es bien solvente.
y lo único demostrado hasta ahora es que difamaste y burreaste una noticia falsa (que si no pagaban y tal) y luego ante la evidencia de que era más falsa que tú... 2 años... no te has retractado.

aquí lo único que anda jodido son tus neuronas. Como que no hay aseguradoras mil veces más jodidas en este país.
que te jode que sea del grupo mondragon, que sean vascos, que el nombre sean en euskara? que por eso los equiparas a terroristas y tal?
pues dilo... pero no vengas a guarrear inventando bulos (me han dicho, se rumorea).
ten cojones ya que no tienes vergüenza


----------



## Buster (3 May 2010)

kaxkamel: Es triste ver que alguien lleva la razón y luego la pierde diciendo gilipolleces.


----------



## davicico (3 May 2010)

Los Seguros Lagun Aro mejoran sus beneficios en 2009

Hay que ser realmente sub..... para venir dos años mas tarde despues de difamar a una empresa y encima seguir insistiendo.
Yo voy a hablar desde mi perspectiva como cliente de ellos a traves de la caja laboral con dos productos contratados: en el seguro del hogar en cinco años solo he dado un parte que lo solucionaron totalmente en tres dias (la unica pega que tuve que llamar dos veces porque el fontanero tenia que venir a las 5 de la tarde y aparecio en mi casa a la 6 de la tarde, es decir una tonteria) y luego un plan de ahorro infantil de mi hijo que terminaba al cumplir los 18 años (hace un par de meses), en menos de una semana ya tenia el dinero en la cuenta y al final lo metimos en otro producto de lagunaro . Por lo demas ningun follon, ni quejas ni tonterias por el estilo.

Yo no soy muy amigo de los bancos como la mayoria de los que rondan por aqui, pero te voy a decir una cosa, lo que es ING para la banca por internet para mi lo es la Caja Laboral para banca tradicional. 
En cuanto a si esta quebrada lo dudo seriamente, antes caeran otras que esta y te voy a decir la razon: a mi hermano lo tuve que avalar en una hipoteca y una semana antes de firmar me llamo el interventor para hablar con mi hermano y conmigo para explicarnos las condiciones todas por escrito, que pasaria si subiese el euribor, que es un avalista y como responde, las cuotas que salen a pagar y las que tendria que pagar si sube el euribor al 6%. Si esta simple charla la tuviesen en todos los bancos con los que se van a hipotecar te puedo asegurar que no estariamos como estamos.


----------



## 7º_Día (3 May 2010)

Je,je,je, que buen "cliente" eres.
¿Esto lo has escrito desde el ordenador de la empresa o estás ya en tu casita?


----------



## kaxkamel (4 May 2010)

No vi el comienzo de este post en su día.
Pero también voy a dejar mi granito (comprobable) de experiencia.

Al bar de debajo de mi casa se le derrumbó el techo hace cosa de 2 años. Una fuga de agua se acumulón en el falso techo (insonorización) y se fue acumulando hasta que reventó (literalmente se les cayó todo). El bar destrozado (menos mal que sucedió cuando estaban de vacaciones... si llega a suceder un día normal hubiera habido muertos). El caso es que el seguro de la casa no cubría más que una pequeña parte del siniestro... y los particulares según la póliza que tuviera cada uno. 
el total de la movida salía por unos 5.000 euros por vecino... de los que restado lo que pagaba el seguro de la casa y el particular de cada uno... a muchos les tocó pagar 1300 euros (me consta que mapfre, kutxa, vitalicio y lagun-aro cubrieron el total... otras compañías no y esos vecinos tuvieron que apoquinar los 1300. A día de hoy creo que todos somos en el edificio somos de alguna de esas cuatro compañías)


----------



## atman (6 May 2010)

La verdad es que alguno parece que ha nacido ayer... o sea que, si la compañía dice que todo va bien... pues nada... Entonces las cajas están todas estupendas... ya ves... una morosidad de un 4-5% si eso no es ná...

"Creo" que mañana hay una reunión de jefes para tomar decisiones al respecto. Tal vez entonces se "atrevan" a decir algo en público, o tal vez lleguen a la conclusión de que no les queda más remedio. Ya veremos.


----------



## davicico (6 May 2010)

atman dijo:


> La verdad es que alguno parece que ha nacido ayer... o sea que, si la compañía dice que todo va bien... pues nada... Entonces las cajas están todas estupendas... ya ves... una morosidad de un 4-5% si eso no es ná...
> 
> "Creo" que mañana hay una reunión de jefes para tomar decisiones al respecto. Tal vez entonces se "atrevan" a decir algo en público, o tal vez lleguen a la conclusión de que no les queda más remedio. Ya veremos.



claro y si un tarado como tu entro hace dos años lanzando un bulo y tiene los santos cojones para venir dos años mas tarde y seguir diciendo como un oligofrenico "tenia razon en lo que decia" , "creo que mañana hay un reunion de jefes", etc... como lo debemos tratar???
P.D: debes ser gilipollas porque el owned que te han hecho es brutal y tu sigues sin darte cuenta


----------



## atman (7 May 2010)

davicico dijo:


> claro y si un *tarado* como tu entro hace dos años lanzando un bulo y tiene los santos cojones para venir dos años mas tarde y seguir diciendo como un *oligofrenico* "tenia razon en lo que decia" , "creo que mañana hay un reunion de jefes", etc... como lo debemos tratar???
> P.D: debes ser *gilipollas* porque el owned que te han hecho es brutal y tu sigues sin darte cuenta



lo siento davidico, pero he reportado tu mensaje. podremos tener diferencias de criterio, pero creo que te has pasado.


----------



## davicico (7 May 2010)

atman dijo:


> lo siento davidico, pero he reportado tu mensaje. podremos tener diferencias de criterio, pero creo que te has pasado.



a ti si que te tendrian que banear por soltar bulos. No son diferencias de criterio, tu has entrado lanzando una mentira hace dos años y hace una semana vuelves a entrar insistiendo en lo mismo (supongo que seras de la competencia y lanzas mierda). Kaxkamel y yo te hacemos un owned diciendote que tenemos un seguro con ellos y que nos han pagado correctamente y encima sigues insistiendo.
Y ahora si quieres puedes seguir con tus paranoias y pensar que somos infiltrados de la compañia de seguros, que venimos de raticulin y esta noche zarpamos con una nave direccion a Pluton.


----------



## atman (18 May 2010)

Bueno de la reunión de crisis del viernes día 7, hay muchos rumores y pocas cosas seguras, así que no voy a contar nada. Lo que sí es seguro es que empiezan a rodar cabezas. De momento, han "reestructurado" al director comercial de la compañía.

El cambio puede confirmar la idea de que el principal problema ha sido la contratación de infraseguros. Es decir, los comerciales por ganar sus comisiones han reducido coberturas y aplicado descuentos allí donde no se debía, para conseguir clientes y mejorar sus comisiones, sin que nadie haya controlado esas contrataciones. El problema es que luego las primas no cubren la siniestralidad y entonces... Eso explicaría porque los resultados comerciales mejoraban mientras que las cuentas técnicas y no técnicas se deterioraban.

Supongo que en unos días nombrarán nuevo director comercial y lo anunciarán. Así que se podrá contrastar la noticia.


----------



## kaxkamel (6 Mar 2012)

refloto el tema para MEGAOWNEAR al impresentable que soltaba bulos sin fundamento, se regodeaba en su mierda, se negaba a reconocer su meada fuera de tiesto y las pocas conexiones neuronales que alumbraba.

Seguros Lagun Aro obtiene un beneficio de 15,6 millones en 2011 antes de impuestos, un 43% más que en 2010

Seguros Lagun Aro obtiene un beneficio de 15,6 millones en 2011 antes de impuestos, un 43% más que en 2010

Economía.- Seguros Lagun Aro obtiene un beneficio de 15,6 millones en 2011 antes de impuestos, un 43% más que en 2010

Economía.- Seguros Lagun Aro obtiene un beneficio de 15,6 millones en 2011 antes de impuestos, un 43% más que en 2010 - elEconomista.es

etc, etc.

se le enmendó la plana en el 2008, en el 2010... ahora en el 2012... tendrá huevos de admitirlo?


----------



## favelados (18 Oct 2013)

kaxkamel dijo:


> *refloto* el tema para MEGAOWNEAR al impresentable que soltaba bulos sin fundamento, se regodeaba en su mierda, se negaba a reconocer su meada fuera de tiesto y las pocas conexiones neuronales que alumbraba.
> 
> Seguros Lagun Aro obtiene un beneficio de 15,6 millones en 2011 antes de impuestos, un 43% más que en 2010
> 
> ...



Reflota reflota...


----------



## Mitsou (18 Oct 2013)

joder, era para poner el vídeo de ¡Zas! ¡En toda la boca! n+1 veces


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Oct 2013)

Me han comentado/leido por ahi que al parecer el tema de FAGOR puede estallarles en la cara ya que tendrian que hacerse cargo de las idemnizaciones a los trabajadores y debe ser un pico lo suficientemente grande como para hacer saltar las alarmas. A ver si encuentro el enlace a la ultima noticia que he leido sobre el tema y la pongo.

Lagun Aro se enfrenta a un problema de prestaciones - elEconomista.es


> Lagun Aro EPSV, que en la Corporación Mondragón es equivale a la Seguridad Social de los cooperativistas, se enfrenta a un gravísimo problema financiero por las prestaciones de desempleo millonarias que va a tener que asumir como consecuencia de la crisis de Fagor Electrodomésticos.
> 
> De los 2.000 trabajadores que Fagor tiene en el País Vasco, cerca de 1.600 son socios cooperativistas, por lo que una vez que se han cerrado las plantas éstos pasan a depender de las prestaciones de Lagun Aro EPSV, que cubren el 80 por ciento del salario.
> 
> ...



Lagun Aro admite que no tiene recursos suficientes para afrontar la crisis de Fagor,Empresas, expansion.com


> Cerca de 2.000 trabajadores de Fagor Electrodomésticos se quedarán en el paro el próximo lunes tras la paralización de las plantas de la compañía en España, Francia, Polonia y Marruecos. 1.630 de ellos son cooperativistas que recibirán el 80% de sus salario durante dos años de Lagun Aro. Sin embargo, la aseguradora ha admitido que no podrá hacer frente a esta situación con el colchón de 35 millones de euros del que dispone, según informa hoy 'El Correo'. Esta situación no afectará a unos doscientos operarios de Ededa (una de las marcas de Fagor), que sí están acogidos al régimen de cotización de la Seguridad Social.
> 
> Lagun Aro admite que no tiene recursos suficientes para afrontar la crisis de Fagor,Empresas, expansion.com


----------



## Irishmen (18 Oct 2013)

Ojala me equivoque.

PUM empieza la cascada...... tipo NUEVA RUMASA, esto es lo que va a suceder en breve EROSKI, y todas las demas sociedades pertenecientes a la matriz mondragon empezaran a reventar...... 

Triste, muy triste.


----------



## Thom son (18 Oct 2013)

Se convoca urgentemente al forero Atman a que retome sin tardanza su derecho de réplica para poner a sus ofensivos y serlucistas detractores en el lugar que objetivamente les corresponde.

PD: (del refranero popular):
* "siéntate en la puerta de tu casa y verás pasar el cadaver de..."


----------



## Perroflauta indignado (18 Oct 2013)

Irishmen dijo:


> Ojala me equivoque.
> 
> PUM empieza la cascada...... tipo NUEVA RUMASA, esto es lo que va a suceder en breve EROSKI, y todas las demas sociedades pertenecientes a la matriz mondragon empezaran a reventar......
> 
> Triste, muy triste.



*Fagor preconcurso, Eroski en pérdidas, Caja laboral no comment, Lagun Aro sin fondos para Fagor... Mondragón = Monratón :fiufiu:*


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> Se convoca urgentemente al forero Atman a que retome sin tardanza su derecho de réplica para poner a sus ofensivos y serlucistas detractores en el lugar que objetivamente les corresponde.
> 
> PD: (del refranero popular):
> * "siéntate en la puerta de tu casa y verás pasar el cadaver de..."



La realidad se encarga de ello. Gracias. Y lo que queda. No sé si se atreverán a tirar de la manta o si podrán seguir buscando excusas y tapando.

Y tampoco es cosa de hacer sangre. A mí, sinceramente, me da pena (sobre todo por familiares y amigos) y, por supuesto, me preocupa, por lo que pueda salpicarme.


----------

